# RIP sweet Sophie girl



## chinmom (Apr 4, 2008)

Several of you knew that I took in a rescue girl named Sophie about two months ago. She had severe malocclusion and we were considering having her teeth removed. I had her teeth trimmed as soon as I got her, and again a few days before I left for Spring Break. When I got back, her teeth were already overgrown again. We took some xrays when she went in for her trim, and her jaw was deformed from not being taken care of. 

On Monday, I made the call to have her put down. I couldn't bear the thought of keeping her alive because I didn't want to let her go. She would have needed her teeth trimmed every two weeks at the rate they were growing; she needed to be on antibiotics two days before the trim, the day of, and two days past the trim. I just didn't think it was fair to her to her to put her through five days of antibiotics, have five good days, then have to do it all over again.

I began spoiling her (even more so than usual); she was getting banana, blueberries, and everything else that her little heart desired. I made the appointment for Thursday, figuring that would give me a few days to prepare myself. On Wednesday, she started showing signs of sinus trouble, and it looked like the roots of one of her teeth had pierced her sinuses. 

Sophie went to the Rainbow Bridge yesterday around 11:45. I told her to look for Tiny and Ginger when she gets there, and to say hi to all of the chinchillas I've lost. I'm having her cremated, and can pick up her ashes later today or tomorrow.

RIP my sweet Sophie girl...


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss Sometimes it's all we can do unfortunately. Big hugs to you. 

Binky free sweet girl :rainbow:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 4, 2008)

Somebody very wise once said that letting a bun go, is the ultimate act of love (somebody not very far away and who will probably read this thread). And I fully agree. Sophie was so lucky to have the love you gave her and to have had the chance for that.

I know this must be hurting you deeply, but sometimes, when we love them, we have to know when to let go, which you did, because you loved her.

lways open.

Take care

Tracy
x

RIP Sophie.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. She reminds me so much of aloppy girlwe just adopted out at the local shelter. She had severe malocclusion too, trims every too weeks, but I managed to talk the vet into removing her incisors. She was maybe 6 months old and bounced back really fast. She was quickly adopted and went home yesterday. I'm so glad she was at the shelter early in life where we could make sure her teeth were taken care of, instead of going out of control like Sophie's. If her uncaring owners had bothered to keep her longer, she might have ended like that, or just went into stasis from not being able to eat at all.

Binky free, Sophie.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving this sweet girl love and happiness in her final days.

:rip:Sophie


----------



## Haley (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh hun, Im so sorry. What a beautiful girl she was.

Rest in peace little angel. :bunnyangel:


----------



## chinmom (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I guess I've been taking it really hard. It took me until this morning to clean out her cage...I cried the entire time. I've had to put animals down before, but this was by far the hardest. She was so beautiful; she was the most beautiful bunny I'd ever seen. I hope she made it to the Rainbow Bridge okay; I know that she's eating everything she can now. I know that she was in pain and that helps a little. But I can't shake this feeling of hopelessness; it didn't matter what I did, I still couldn't save her. It didn't matter how much money I spent on her, I couldn't save her. I guess that's what's bothering the most. 

My little Sophie, I miss you so much. Your cage sat right beside Georgie's, and right underthe TV. As I'm sitting here, typing and watching TV, I miss you so much. It hurts so much that I couldn't help you. I hope I made your last hours comfortable. I hope you know how much I love you and that it was because I loved you that I had to let you go. Georgie misses you; I know you and he didn't seem to get along too well, but he seems to really miss you. 

I hope you are safe and well, my Sophie. I've been crying into my Build a Bear bunny...Georgie doesn't like getting wet, so he doesn't make for an optimal crying partner. Rest easy, dear heart. I love you and miss you.


----------



## BratBunny (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry. RIP


----------



## polly (Apr 6, 2008)

Binky free Sophie


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2008)

*chinmom wrote: *


> Sophie went to the Rainbow Bridge yesterday around 11:45. I told her to look for Tiny and Ginger when she gets there, and to say hi to all of the chinchillas I've lost. I'm having her cremated, and can pick up her ashes later today or tomorrow.


For some reason - I always picture Tiny and Ginger greeting the forum bunnies as they cross the bridge. It helps me...to feel like they have a purpose up there.

I'm so sorry for your loss - I know you saw it coming. 

I'm sure that she was so happy at your place....and that she knew she was really loved.

Just think - now she is probably binkying and eating without those horrible teeth problems.....

I am sorry though - I know it hurts.

Thank you for telling her to look for Tiny and Ginger....that really touched me.


----------



## lilangelhotots (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sophie was a gorgeous girl and was blessed to have such a caring owner that loved her so much. Binkie free Sophie:bunnyangel:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Sophie. 

You made such a hard decision, but you did it unselfishly. I'm sure Sophie will always be grateful that you put her welfare and needs first. 

She is pain free and binkying away at the bridge now, I'm sure. Rest in peace beautiful Sophie 

:rose:

Jen xx


----------

